# Tex tan barrel saddles??



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Tex-Tan are decent Saddles, especially the ones that do not have a Ralide Tree in it, like this one.

A Flex Tree has absolutely nothing to do with fitting a hard to fit Horse, Flex Trees allow for more comfort for the Horse only, nothing more.


.


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

SouthernTrails said:


> .
> 
> Tex-Tan are decent Saddles, especially the ones that do not have a Ralide Tree in it, like this one.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about flex trees. I'm not looking for a flex tree in particular for my boy--I am just wondering about the quality and durability of the saddle, and if there are any issues with trees. I would love to drop big $$ on a custom rawhide wrapped wood tree, but it isn't in the budget unfortunately. 
I am looking for something that I can play around at gymkhanas, but isn't too expensive that I can't go out trail riding in. Fit for the horse is my number one priority, fit for me is second. 
I'm confused, did you mean this saddle is better quality because it doesn't have the ralide tree? I'm not familiar with those.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

mramsay said:


> I know what you mean about flex trees. I'm not looking for a flex tree in particular for my boy--I am just wondering about the quality and durability of the saddle, and if there are any issues with trees. I would love to drop big $$ on a custom rawhide wrapped wood tree, but it isn't in the budget unfortunately.
> I am looking for something that I can play around at gymkhanas, but isn't too expensive that I can't go out trail riding in. Fit for the horse is my number one priority, fit for me is second.
> I'm confused, did you mean this saddle is better quality because it doesn't have the ralide tree? I'm not familiar with those.


Ralide trees are a Injection Molded Palstic Polymer trees used in their cheaper models and also used in other Makers cheaper models of Saddles, Ralides are used in Abetta Saddles. Nothing wrong with a Ralide, but the are not near as good as a Wood Tree.

The Flex Trees used by Tex-Tan is actually made by Steele Saddle Trees, a good Tree Maker.

.


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

SouthernTrails said:


> Ralide trees are a Injection Molded Palstic Polymer trees used in their cheaper models and also used in other Makers cheaper models of Saddles, Ralides are used in Abetta Saddles. Nothing wrong with a Ralide, but the are not near as good as a Wood Tree.
> 
> The Flex Trees used by Tex-Tan is actually made by Steele Saddle Trees, a good Tree Maker.
> 
> .


Thank you! This is good information  I haven't had to buy a saddle in ages. I have my old faithful which was hand built and passed on to me, which doesn't fit my boy, and a couple others I have came by as well. I have one now that fits well, but I know it is a piece of cheap junk, and it isn't comfortable for me. 
Now I wonder what a fair price for me to offer on this saddle. Things are a wee more pricing up in Canada :/ I think these are around $15-1600 new


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

It kind looks like their Champ Model which in the States is 1,360.00 when New

Used price is generally half of New for a Tex-Tan, but I understand from others that in Canada prices are higher.

IDK, I do not do a lot with Barrel Saddle or Tex-Tan anymore, try 650.00 or 700.00 and see what they say? Not sure, That may be low for your area.....

.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

High withered horses often get a better fit with a barrel saddle with what is called barrel forks, good gullet room. There have been various versions of flex trees, some have created pressure points where a solid tree doesn't. What is the asking price - $800? Google horsesaddleshop - perhaps they sell them and would have more info on them.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Full qh bars may be the wrong angle and could cause the saddle to sit on the withers. When I rode TBs with high withers, semi fit better than anything else. You really need to be able to try it on your horse. What may work for the horse you may find uncomfortable.


----------

